# Looking for a book (or a magazine): "Colour Conundrum: A Malta Story Reprised - The Malta Spitfires of 1942"



## le_steph40 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hello,

Is it possible to find the book/magazine "Colour Conundrum: A Malta Story Reprised - The Malta Spitfires of 1942" by Paul Lucas ? I didn't succed to find it...
Anybody to help me please ?

TIA
Stéph

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Nov 22, 2022)

These articles have been republished here I believe.


Guideline Publications | Buy Colour Conundrum - Compendium no 1 online at UK shop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2022)

Here Steph. Its a pay site but not sure the cost... VOL 43 ISSUE 03 SCALE AIRCRAFT MODELLING.pdf - SCALE AIRCRAFT MODELLING - DARUCH41 - https://chomikuj.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 22, 2022)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to find the book/magazine "Colour Conundrum: A Malta Story Reprised - The Malta Spitfires of 1942" by Paul Lucas ? I didn't succed to find it...
> Anybody to help me please ?
> ...


I think I already posted the 2 articles in a thread about a Spitfire-build. Here they are again (copied from my personal hard copy). Both are called Part 2, but those are the 2 recent articles from 2018. There are older ones, which I don't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 22, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Here Steph. Its a pay site but not sure the cost... VOL 43 ISSUE 03 SCALE AIRCRAFT MODELLING.pdf - SCALE AIRCRAFT MODELLING - DARUCH41 - https://chomikuj.pl


Thank you Geo, but unfortunately, the link is broken here in France due the copyright; but there are some wizards here... Thanks to Wojtek and Yves

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

